# WINDJmmer Landing Villa Beach Resort  St LUCIA



## gannab (Feb 10, 2013)

we will be staying here in sept. and wouild appreciate any info good or bad WOULD BE appreciated....are any casinos close by......thanks so much....judy from ct.............


----------



## akp (Feb 10, 2013)

*No advice...just jealousy!*

Windjammer is on my "top 10 want to go" list.

I'll be reading along to see what people say in case I get lucky and get an exchange soon.

Enjoy!

Anita


----------



## JudyH (Feb 11, 2013)

There is a casino about 10 minutes by cab in Rodney Bay.  Don't know much about it.  While we liked the restaurants, the pool buffets were only fair.  Staff was very friendly.  Lots of hills, and stairs as others have reported.


----------



## gannab (Feb 12, 2013)

*windjammer*

ajudy & aka   thanks so much   Judy from ct


----------



## z4luvr (Apr 21, 2013)

We stayed at the Windjammer for spring break 2012.  

1) We thought the on-site restaurants were extremely overpriced.  We consistently wanted to sample the local fare more than just stay on site.  A great local place is Laurel's which is a mile from the resort right near the turn off from the main road to the Windjammer.  Laurel is a hoot and her breadfruit balls are outstanding as well as her fish dishes.

2) Beach at Windjammer is very nice but you must try others like Reduit beach in nearby Rodney Bay.

3) The biggest beating of staying at the Windjammer is the need to take shuttles to your villa from the beach.  The resort is built on the side of a mountain, which makes for great views, but hard getting about.  It's OK to walk down from your unit, but walking up is a chore, hence the shuttles. 

4) Didn't hit the casino, but doubt its anything special.  You are on an island paradise - enjoy that!

Have a great time and let me know if you have any other specific questions.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Apr 21, 2013)

gannab said:


> we will be staying here in sept. and wouild appreciate any info good or bad WOULD BE appreciated....are any casinos close by......thanks so much....judy from ct.............



We were at Windjammer Landing for two weeks in March. We absolutely loved it. For the first week we were in the hibiscus suites and for the second week we had a wonderful estate villa. We really enjoyed our stay and felt the restaurants were really good.  We also ate in our own villa sometimes.  Everyone was so friendly. As far as the shuttles, we never had to wait for them more than a couple of minutes. We loved the diving there as there was a lot of color. No really large fish but great corals. Cannot wait to go back next year. Really loved it there!!!!


----------



## dreamin (Apr 24, 2013)

We spent a week at WJL last February.  Upgraded to a beautiful villa with a  private pool because I had requested a unit high on the hill away from the crowds and noise.  Worked for us!  Had a fantastic time.  My BIL is a gambler so we did go to Rodney Bay to check out the casino.  It was late afternoon and we were the only ones in the casino.  We didn't gamble but my BIL played for a couple of hours and he lost a considerable amount of cash.  It's a small, boring casino with maybe 100 older slot machines.  Aruba has been our best experience if you are looking in the  Caribbean for casinos.


----------



## SteveChapin (May 13, 2013)

We stayed at WJL for Spring Break in 2009.  We did not do the all-inclusive option, although most of the people staying there seemed to (and most of them were from Britain).

We were in a 1-BR Villa fairly far down (just a bit above Papa Don's Taverna), so we never took the shuttle except at the beginning and the end of the week.  We rented a car (which we had to park down by the lobby, where there are only a few parking places; very few people rent a car). 

We played tennis every day, and only had to wait once or twice for someone else to finish.  The resort offered two daily snorkel trips, which were pretty-low key; an employee would run us around the spit to a sheltered bay where we could snorkel for 1/2 hour or so.  We went a total of 3 times, and it was enjoyable, but only ok in terms of what we could see.  We did a couple of trips on our own, and did a sailing/hiking/snorkeling trip organized through the resort.

The staff was very attentive.  The shuttle driver asked our sons' names when he took us to our villa, and when we were checking out, we had the same shuttle driver.  He hadn't seen us all week, but greeted the boys by name.  

This was also a bit unnerving---when we checked in, they suggested we leave our bags sitting in the lobby while we went and explored until our villa was ready, and I asked if it was safe.  Later in the week, when we did the sales tour, the sales manager noted that we were the people who didn't trust their security...it was, frankly, a bit creepy.

We enjoyed some of the local fare (we usually stop in to road-side joints when we're on vacation), and in this case, there was a guy just grilling chicken on the roadside and selling it.  We were the only non-locals who stopped by, but it was delicious!

In the end, the only negative for the week was the slight creepiness of feeling watched; we'd definitely go back.


----------



## gannab (Jun 2, 2013)

*Windjammer Villa Beach Resort....St, Lucia*

Have some questions.  Hope someone can help me.  We are going there in Sept. and fly into Hewanorra Airport....1.5 hrs away from resort. Did anyone use the shuttle from the Resort and if so how much was it and do we arrange this thru the resort?
Is is worth going on their meal plans - is there a grocery store in the area and if so, does a shuttle take us?  
Sure would appreciate any help you could give us.    thanks so much
 Judy from CT


----------



## Larry (Jun 2, 2013)

gannab said:


> Have some questions.  Hope someone can help me.  We are going there in Sept. and fly into Hewanorra Airport....1.5 hrs away from resort. Did anyone use the shuttle from the Resort and if so how much was it and do we arrange this thru the resort?
> Is is worth going on their meal plans - is there a grocery store in the area and if so, does a shuttle take us?
> Sure would appreciate any help you could give us.    thanks so much
> Judy from CT



First of all I am not sure what you mean by "shuttle" from resort. As far as I know they just have some taxi companies that they recommend that you can reserve through Windjammer. I have just used taxis at airport and just confirm price before getting in. All taxis that are at airport are licensed and regulated by the government. We own at Windjammer and have been there 3 times and never found a need to reserve taxi with Windjammer. 

All of the taxis we have used were very good and very informative providing a guided tour of our trip from airport to resort. They will also stop at supermarket in Rodney bay and wait for you while you buy groceries prior to checking in. The supermarket is only about ten minutes away so we always just preffered to go straight to check in and just get a couple of breakfast items at the resort mini market and go to supermarket at another time.

Regarding all inclusive as an owner we get a 20% discount it is still not worth the price for us as we don't drink much and have breakfast in room and only have dinner at restaurants at resort or in Rodney Bay.


----------



## Alibmad (Jun 23, 2013)

I am hoping to go to St Lucia in September and have an exchange request on for Wjl and Bay Gardens. Does anyone know how likely one of these is to come through for us? There are getaways on interval and I am toying with the idea of doing this instead as we have booked our flights as we are travelling from the Uk. Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 23, 2013)

akp said:


> Windjammer is on my "top 10 want to go" list.
> 
> I'll be reading along to see what people say in case I get lucky and get an exchange soon.
> 
> ...



You can book it thru the BG/RCI portal. It is mostly and RCI points resort although new owner ships are sold with II access. Lots of old owners still use RCI points as they get a very generous number of points. 
I am going in November


----------



## Alibmad (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think I can join RCI so does that mean I have little chance of getting an exchange through interval in your opinion? Thanks, still quite new to all this but have always managed to get an exchange so far!


----------

